# Oxalic Acid-Saving a Rust Bucket



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Since this topic seems to surface fairly regularly I wrote a blog  https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/2019/07/25/saving-a-rust-bucket/  V/r Shawn


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 25, 2019)

Nice article Shawn!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeed - very clear and well written. I've seen the Huffman story before (probably here on the Cabe), but it's nice to have it in the blog format. When I explain the process to someone who may not be familiar, I now have something I can share on the subject. Bookmarked.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 25, 2019)

Well said Shawn, and great results.


----------



## TieDye (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## catfish (Jul 25, 2019)

Great info!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 25, 2019)

wow. really cool. that's amazing stuff.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 25, 2019)

Very nice Shawn


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 25, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Since this topic seems to surface fairly regularly I wrote a blog  https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/2019/07/25/saving-a-rust-bucket/  V/r Shawn



On your huffman bike, Are those cool fenders available ? I bought some stuff off feebay recently and have what appears to be a Huffman front fender. I would like to find the rear for a huffy project i'm working on. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## tryder (Jul 25, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Since this topic seems to surface fairly regularly I wrote a blog  https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/2019/07/25/saving-a-rust-bucket/  V/r Shawn



Really nice.  Thank you.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 25, 2019)

That Columbia Motorbike came out fantastic Shawn!  Your scholarly contributions to antique/vintage bicycle world are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> On your huffman bike, Are those cool fenders available ? I bought some stuff off feebay recently and have what appears to be a Huffman front fender. I would like to find the rear for a huffy project i'm working on. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks and Ride On. Razin.



Razin,
    These are fairly typical shallow rain gutter fenders used from about the turn of the century until the mid '30s. The only thing you need to watch for is if the fenders are for 28" or 26" (balloon tire) bikes. Should be easy enough to find a set. V/r Shawn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 25, 2019)

Vintage oil can and gas can collectors have been using this for many years.
Great instructions Shawn!


----------



## Kato (Aug 14, 2019)

Oh Boy..........just what I needed !!!!
Thanks - I'm going to try it on my ladies Elgin and update as I go in the post I started


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 19, 2019)

Great article Shawn, I will see if my local hardware store has this product.  I hope I can get the results you received.

-Mike


----------



## s1b (Sep 4, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Since this topic seems to surface fairly regularly I wrote a blog  https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/2019/07/25/saving-a-rust-bucket/  V/r Shawn



Great article. Like the others also!!


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 4, 2019)

Nicely done. Those are amazing results! Thanks


----------

